# easton fork/caad frame



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

is an easton ec90 fork compatible with my caad8 frame?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

easton forks are compatible with all frames as long as your diameter is the same as the fork. (eg: 1 inch or 1 1/8 inch.)

Integrated or not doesn't matter. Though integrated would look nicer since it'll be flush.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

yes, and depending on the size of the frame, it may make the bike a bit more stable. On my 56cm that was definitely the case, although toe overlap became noticible for the first time.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

It works well and looks good.


----------

